# Skid Steer rentals / leasing



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

What kind of prices are you paying for bigger skids fully set up to plow? I got a quote from one of my local dealers for $850 / month, which only includes the machine. There is a limit of 25 hrs per month, but they total the hours at the end of the season, so most likely we wouldn't have to worry about going over. Does this seem a bit high, or what are you guys paying? Also, do you charge a retainer fee for having the skid on site?

Brant


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

That seems like a good deal, although I'd prefer to see more like 40 hours per month. Even though 100 total (assuming a 4 month rental) would probably be enough for plowing alone, keep in mind if this is your only skid steer on a good winter you will find yourself trailering it all over to stack snow in the the tight areas, load salt possibly, etc.. A payment on owning one would be more than that if new. And it also depends on what type, size, and year of machine it is too, but generally from a rental place, its a decent rate.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

merrimacmill;1483843 said:


> That seems like a good deal, although I'd prefer to see more like 40 hours per month. Even though 100 total (assuming a 4 month rental) would probably be enough for plowing alone, keep in mind if this is your only skid steer on a good winter you will find yourself trailering it all over to stack snow in the the tight areas, load salt possibly, etc.. A payment on owning one would be more than that if new. And it also depends on what type, size, and year of machine it is too, but generally from a rental place, its a decent rate.


Thanks for the help. This wouldn't be my only skid steer. I have another one, but I am thinking about buying another. However the only problem I have with buying one is that the skids just seem to sit around during the summer months. I don't do a whole lot of big landscaping projects where we would need to use one a lot. I am just checking out my options. To buy a decent used one would be around $15k.

Thanks,

Brant


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Seems cheap to me also but buying to me is better, at least in the end you have something. If you can afford it and it makes business sense I'd look into a purchase. I wouldn't worry about not using it as long as it pays its keep in the winter. After its paid for is when you really start making money.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Here in St. Louis that would be a great deal. Bobcat & NH want full rental even in winter...2K or so per month..unlimited hours


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

JD Dave;1483881 said:


> Seems cheap to me also but buying to me is better, at least in the end you have something. If you can afford it and it makes business sense I'd look into a purchase. I wouldn't worry about not using it as long as it pays its keep in the winter. After its paid for is when you really start making money.


X2........Ive gotten to know a number of smaller landscapers and i rent mine out in the summer to them... easy money


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Very good advice. Thanks for the help guys. Keep it coming!


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

$850 don't sound too bad I think I paid 600 a month once but it was a used machine. I personally don't think rental is a bad way to go, Around here you can have a contract one year, loose it the next and have it back the next. People bid stuff every year and its always to the lowest bid, nothing else. At least then if you get low balled the next year you don't have to scramble to keep your loaders busy. Plus how many loaders do you need sitting in the shop all summer?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Purchase vs rent depends alot on your year round use.
But if you think you may need another machine or it may be worth while look around rental places that have a buyout option at the end of the season.
The CAT dealer here has an option at the end of the season to purchase your rental and 100% of the rental goes towards purchase price.
Worst case you realize you don't need it and you just rented like normal.
Best case you are looking forward to a busy year and you now have a winter worth of payments headstart on your new machine.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

New Holland had some offer of $499 a month for 36 but needed a few thousand at signing. I'm not sure if it counted toward buy out, but if so maybe something to look at.
Without knowing the details of what you mentioned the hours seem a bit low, but the price is far cheaper than anything rented around here.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

merrimacmill;1483843 said:


> That seems like a good deal, although I'd prefer to see more like 40 hours per month. Even though 100 total (assuming a 4 month rental) would probably be enough for plowing alone, keep in mind if this is your only skid steer on a good winter you will find yourself trailering it all over to stack snow in the the tight areas, load salt possibly, etc.. A payment on owning one would be more than that if new. And it also depends on what type, size, and year of machine it is too, but generally from a rental place, its a decent rate.


I run new Case units 90 + hp ( purchased ) with good credit the mo. payments w/ 0 down are around 700.00 to 800.00 per mo. depending on your terms. ck it out + plow


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

mpgall26;1484560 said:


> New Holland had some offer of $499 a month for 36 but needed a few thousand at signing. I'm not sure if it counted toward buy out, but if so maybe something to look at.
> Without knowing the details of what you mentioned the hours seem a bit low, but the price is far cheaper than anything rented around here.


Read the fine print on the bottom and it will say also $5,000 at closing. To many rental fees and your asking to screw yourself out of any profits for awhile if the weather doesnt permit. I think you can ask the local contractors on last years events. Also I think its quite possible in the Wi region to get back to back large snow events and use up half the season hours.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

sounds like a good rate to me, except for the hour limit. was quoted about 12-1500 for the large frame s770(i think thats the model) with unlimited hours and full maintenance.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I was hoping if I would rent something, that it would come all set up, and with more hours. I would probably buy one after thinking about it.


----------



## jmmay82 (Oct 13, 2010)

where di you get that quote from?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Brant'sLawnCare;1486539 said:


> I was hoping if I would rent something, that it would come all set up, and with more hours. I would probably buy one after thinking about it.


If at all possible purchase a unit. Here's my reasoning: 
1. depreciation advantages
2. interest write off
3. maintenance and fuel expense deductions
4. productivity and asset category addition

Put your hard earned capital to work for you not the bottom line of a rental or leasing co.


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

i was quoted $1200/month from sunbelt north of chicago


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ive had 2 people this year tell me that they rented through Caterpillar and only paid for the hours that they put on the machine, one was for snow removal last year and one owns a farm stand and only used it to load loam and mulch for his customers, I was trying to rent my bobcat to the farm stand guy but couldnt match the offer. I dont know all the particulars but that didnt sound like a bad deal to me, it is caterpillar so their has to be some fine print involved.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I leased a New Holland L220 last fall. It cost me $650/mo. and I get 400 hours a year. For me I wanted a new machine for peace of mind and when I ran the numbers buying vs leasing it came out to be about the same money in the long run when I added in the value of the machine at payoff. That price included me loading this machine up with 2 speed, cab with hvac and hydraulic coupler as well as a 8' protech pusher. If I were going to buy this outright it was going to be like $42,000. I priced Deere and Case as well but New Holland had the best deal followed closely by Case. I know a lot of people on here don't agree with leasing but for me and my needs it made the most sense.


----------



## bigz64 (Oct 2, 2011)

plowfever;1488061 said:


> I leased a New Holland L220 last fall. It cost me $650/mo. and I get 400 hours a year. For me I wanted a new machine for peace of mind and when I ran the numbers buying vs leasing it came out to be about the same money in the long run when I added in the value of the machine at payoff. That price included me loading this machine up with 2 speed, cab with hvac and hydraulic coupler as well as a 8' protech pusher. If I were going to buy this outright it was going to be like $42,000. I priced Deere and Case as well but New Holland had the best deal followed closely by Case. I know a lot of people on here don't agree with leasing but for me and my needs it made the most sense.


i agree with leasing, but i do a lease to own thing with a small buy out at the end ~$1000. its more per month but the write offs in Canada are better with a lease/rental than to buy the machine outright. then at the end of your lease you have a machine you own which you can choose to sell at that point

also large skids up here rent for $250 a day... $800 a week... and so on


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

bigz64;1488116 said:


> its more per month but the write offs in Canada are better with a lease/rental than to buy the machine outright.


Can you explain this? just curious......


----------



## bigz64 (Oct 2, 2011)

Mick76;1488117 said:


> Can you explain this? just curious......


for newer machines/trucks its not that different but if your to buy used 100% of the rental/lease payment is a write off which includes intrest and sales tax. a used machine (depending on year) will already have a lot of the original depreciation removed (unless you fibbed the purchase price). nit then again i do short lease terms 2-3 years

lease doesnt affect your credit rating as its a long term rental

also depends on where you get your machine loan if you choose to buy, some lenders will have in their fine print if your industry is failing or in a slow period they have the option to ask you to replay the loan in 30, 60 days. leases dont do that


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jmmay82;1487336 said:


> where di you get that quote from?


St. Lawrence Equipment in Hartford, WI. Real nice guys there. A very small dealership.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Paid 1500 Month for a S250 two years ago and 1800 a month for a 246c last season


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Dstosh;1489716 said:


> Paid 1500 Month for a S250 two years ago and 1800 a month for a 246c last season


Which machine did you like better? I hear Cat has some great leasing deals here...


----------

